# Under Construction



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2022)

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2022)

_10 of the World’s Biggest Construction Projects of 2022_
_by Zach Yuzdepski | Mar 7, 2022 |_


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2022)

_Twin Towers Under Construction (19 Photos)_
By John Titor

"Skyscrapers arose in the 1880s, these were supported by an interior skeleton made of steel columns placed every 20 feet or the like. The exterior walls of the building, known as "curtain walls" because they hung from the steel frame, specifically serve to enclose the structure and also provide protection from the elements."

"The twin towers' unprecedented height and size posed a new style of structural challenge. The framework needed not only to support the weight of this 1,360-foot-tall buildings, but to overcome much greater loads resulting from the high winds of New York Harbor pushing against the broad, flat sides of the buildings, particularly their uppermost floors."


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2022)

_10 of the Largest Construction Projects in the World_

By Juan Rodriguez
Updated on 11/20/19

"What comes to mind when you think of the largest construction projects in the world? If you guessed airports, canals, and subways, you'd be on the right track. And, of course, there are industrial complexes and utility projects. But some of the current projects that make the list might surprise you, such as the International Space Station and an entertainment park that makes Disney World look like Mickey Mouse.  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2022)




----------

